# Box builder in PSL, Florida



## thbugman (May 27, 2008)

I need someone to design and build me a box for my 12" Hertz ML3000. To fit in the rear well area of my 1996 Trans Am.... Anyone????


----------



## slow240sx (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in palm beach area and could build it for you. I don't have any experience with that sub so you would need to come up with the specs u want it built to. Let me know if u need help


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

check out T&E there in PSL


----------

